# What do you get issued at BMQ?



## belka (28 Sep 2004)

I'm heading out to St.Jean next week and I don't really want to bring anything extra. Can anyone tell me what I will get issued when I get there? Shirts, Shorts, Boots etc..

Thanks.


----------



## D-n-A (28 Sep 2004)

Everything military you will get issued, combats, boots, DEUs, beret, helmet, etc.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (29 Sep 2004)

You should get issued everything before you go anywheres. Are you REG. or RES.?? i got issused everything a few weeks before BMQ, and on BMQ i got nothing, including no sleep..lol.


----------



## Inch (29 Sep 2004)

He said St Jean, which means he's probably reg and he'll get everything within a few days after he arrives at the Mega.


----------



## Inch (29 Sep 2004)

Forgot to add something for you Jutes, bring a good pair of running shoes, preferably 2 pairs, one for indoor, one for outdoor. A pocket knife is nice to have for when you're in the field. You're issued everything including towels and face clothes so don't bother with bringing them. Someone who's been through basic recently can confirm the towel issue, we got them when I went through 5 years ago. Other than that, bring what's on the kit list and you should be fine, and also a pair of civvies including a coat and shoes. Have fun man.

Cheers


----------



## SEB123 (30 Sep 2004)

Somebody told me that we  are not supposed to bring pocket knife


----------



## Northern Touch (30 Sep 2004)

I did it with the reserves but I found that a couple little extra things will help you along the way.
Runing shoes, get a good pair from a store that knows their stuff, like the Running Room.
Insoles, your boots don't come with any really, so get 2 good pairs.  Spend the money, itll save your feet.
Bungi chords if you can, easier to set up a hooch.
2 toothpaste, shaving cream, toothbrush, razor (for inspection, put out the clena stuff and the dirty stuff you use somehwere else)
I brought a camel back, but in the regs I don't know if youll get away with it or not. 
Don't worry about towels, youll get them.
Mighit wanna bring some envelopes and stamps incase you wanna mail some letters

You'll get everythign you need issued at St. Jean but as you go along im sure youll find some things extra you might want to add.
Im sure tha tif you check the FAQ in teh recruiting youll find some discussions on what to bring.

Have fun doing show parades


----------



## bigwig (30 Sep 2004)

I just bought a pair of running shoes at the running room yesterday. That place is awesome! They will look at your feet and give you an assessment of what the best shoe is for you to run in. It helps a lot to because I went for a run right after I got them and noticed a significant difference in my running.

What kind of insoles should I buy? I hear those Dr. Shoal's "gellin" ones are pretty decent. And how much does a pair of one of those cost?


----------



## Maverick (30 Sep 2004)

yo big wig man, these guys giving you advice on what to bring are Res i am pretty sure, from what i hear from REG guys, and both me and wig are REG, knives, aspirin, contraband, bungi cords and all that crap are not to be brought.... get the main gear on your list and CALL the cfrc guy who called you and ask him, they urge that for a reason man.... dont bring shit where you set a bad example right off the bat... like a knife...after the first 4 weeks and u know what is happening you can go out on the weekends in to town so you can buy wutever you need that is allowed... dont stress it, just call your CFRC they would know.

sorry if i have offended any RES guys just things sound different and ppl sound unsure about the RES and REG comparison and even me not knowing i am staying neutral and taking what they expect me to take...


----------



## bigwig (30 Sep 2004)

I dont think anyone will care if you bring a few bungi coards and aspirin. 

And from what I heard why bring bungi coards because you never really "sleep" in your hooch, I had some adivce just to lay on the ground and use your ruck for a back support/pillow. (unless its raining) because you're forever bugging out of your site.


----------



## brin11 (30 Sep 2004)

You should be careful even bringing aspirin.  To my knowledge even things like aspirin, sudafed, cold remedies are contraband.  Contact your recruiter for more info.


----------



## Inch (30 Sep 2004)

Maverick said:
			
		

> yo big wig man, these guys giving you advice on what to bring are Res i am pretty sure, from what i hear from REG guys, and both me and wig are REG, knives, aspirin, contraband, bungi cords and all that crap are not to be brought.... get the main gear on your list and CALL the cfrc guy who called you and ask him, they urge that for a reason man.... dont bring shit where you set a bad example right off the bat... like a knife...after the first 4 weeks and u know what is happening you can go out on the weekends in to town so you can buy wutever you need that is allowed... dont stress it, just call your CFRC they would know.
> 
> sorry if i have offended any RES guys just things sound different and ppl sound unsure about the RES and REG comparison and even me not knowing i am staying neutral and taking what they expect me to take...



Dude, did you read anyone's profiles before making this comment? You haven't even been sworn in let alone been to St Jean so I don't see how you're qualified to say what you can and can't have there. Anything you can't have, they'll confiscate.  If they confiscate it, they'll give it back when you can have it (unless it's illegal).  Most of that stuff, ie. bungee cords and knives may have to stay in civvie lockup or with your DS until you go to the field. I would suggest not bringing any meds with you, anything you need you can get from the MIR. One more note, you only get to go into town if no one has pulled any boners, they don't have to let you out.

Cheers


----------



## Maverick (30 Sep 2004)

i dont know what your talking about man, i stayed pretty much neutral and i may just be getting sworn in but i know a lot about the whole entry process and have talked with recruiters on numerous occasions stating the questions that have been asked in this thread so i would say im a damn expert on what to bring and as i see it and ushould to at the top RES guys always ending there answers with "i'm RES so i dont know if that applies to REG" so that really doesnt answer his question now does it. so relax.


----------



## Inch (30 Sep 2004)

Look, I'm not going to get in a pissing match here with you, I was simply bothered by your "these guys giving advice....are Res" considering you're debunking my Reg force experience in St Jean and my advice. One more thing, talking to the recruiters in one recruiting centre doesn't make you an expert on anything, you think those guys get feedback after guys get sworn in and get on the bus to St Jean?


----------



## SEB123 (30 Sep 2004)

can I bring Reactine or claritin


----------



## Inch (1 Oct 2004)

You'll go to the MIR on one of your first couple days, if not then ask your DS, anything you take has to be cleared with the Medical Officer (MO). It shouldn't be a problem, they'll probably give you more of that stuff so don't buy a whole 2 months worth. I know I went one time with a cold, as aircrew we can't fly with a cold and we have to be grounded by the Flight Surgeon, they gave me a ton of Sudafed, I still have a box or two kicking around.

Cheers


----------



## Korus (1 Oct 2004)

> What kind of insoles should I buy? I hear those Dr. Shoal's "gellin" ones are pretty decent. And how much does a pair of one of those cost?



I don't remember the price, but I was swayed in by the commercials, and decided that I, too, should be "gellin'". Maybe it's just personal preference, but I don't like them. The fronts fold/bend easily, causing the back to slide around in the boot, which makes it uncomfortable, and usually requires taking off the boot to fix.. I'm still looking for the perfect 'wonder' insole.

As for the Reactine/Claritin, I'll only Second what Inch said. When you go to the MIR, they will give it to you for free.


----------



## belka (1 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm gona bring two towels anyways because it says so in the Kit they give me. My travel bag is big enough, so I still have room to spare. 

 8)


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (7 Oct 2004)

I don't want to start a new thread just for that question.  Can I buy everything at the St-Jean?  The officer at the recruit center gave us a list of what we need to buy but she was not 100% clear on if everything can be baught at st-jean or just stuff like locks or boot shining kits.


----------



## Inch (7 Oct 2004)

There's a Canex in the Mega that you can get most stuff at like boot polishing stuff, hangers, locks, etc. It's kinda like a corner store, with more military related stuff like boot bands and stuff like that plus all the normal stuff, pop, snacks, etc.  You might be further ahead if you have a Dudley lock or 2 before hand, that way you can memorize the combos. It's just one thing less to worry about there.

Cheers


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (13 Nov 2004)

anything like Asprine in a bottle the has been opend will be taken and held till the end of the course, the same goes for any Multy tools or pocket knife, they will most likely give them back to you when you go to Farnham.


----------



## Big Foot (23 Nov 2004)

I would suggest for combo lcoks, buying one of the bags of 3 from the Canex, as they all have the same combo and thus it's only one thing to memorize instead of three. But yeah, pretty much everything on the list can be bought at Canex, from my experience on IAP at least. Oh and as for Farnham, winter or summer, it sucks. Just in the summer it sucks less. Try to enjoy your time and have fun.


----------



## Byerly (7 Dec 2004)

To those of you who are looking for the "wonder insoles," look into Super-Feet.  They are a liitle more pricey than Dr. Scholls and other flimsy insoles, but are well worth it.  It has a firm base, no need to worry about it bunching up in your boot, and the support they offer is phenomenal.

Stu


----------



## Meridian (22 Dec 2004)

Alright, since ive been there, Ic an say this: the BIGGEST thing your staff will care about is that you all have the same kit, and that it all looks the same.

If you ALL have two bungie cords, they wont care (usually). If one of you doesn't have it, but the other 28 do. Too bad, none of you get it.

(This is for Regs)

AS for reserves, no idea.


Also, staff is different everywhere. There are standards guys... but for the most part your staff get to say what goes on the bed, etc.  On my Course, they told us they didnt really care so long as everyone had it exactly the same.


----------



## dw_1984 (23 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Alright, since ive been there, Ic an say this: the BIGGEST thing your staff will care about is that you all have the same kit, and that it all looks the same.
> 
> If you ALL have two bungie cords, they wont care (usually). If one of you doesn't have it, but the other 28 do. Too bad, none of you get it.
> 
> ...



It's pretty much the same for the entire military...especially on a basic course.
I remember on my BMQ, a Sgt. taught us a very important lesson:

sgt: Does anyone go to university here? (bloggins raises hand)   alright pte. bloggins...there's a word in my head...it's a very difficult word because it doesn't seem like any one of you know what it means.   anyone know what i'm talking about?   the very word is...SAME.   I want you to understand that word becuz you all look like a circus with all your different kit.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (2 Jan 2005)

> If you ALL have two bungie cords, they wont care (usually). If one of you doesn't have it, but the other 28 do. Too bad, none of you get it.
> 
> (This is for Regs)
> 
> AS for reserves, no idea.



It's the same for the reserves. During my basic/SQ/recce courses, our inspections all had to be one standard.   Our rucks had to be packed the same, our tac vests had to be packed the same, our cots had to be the same.   Everything.   And they checked too.   They would take apart one guys ruck at randon, and then another guys at random.   If anything between the 2 was different, we all payed for it.   

And make sure your name is on EVERYTHING!   I cannot stress this enough.   Your name must me printed with marker on ALL your kit before inspection.   Make sure everyone does it.   A good way of doing it is, the night before the course starts, get the whole platton together, and everyone go through your kit, piece by piece.   Everyone names it all in the same place, then everyone packs it into the same place all at once.   Then move on to the next piece of kit, etc etc.

THat way the next mornings inspection, everyone will have their kit named the same place and packed the same place (giving everyone was paying attention the night before)


----------



## PteCamp (2 Jan 2005)

Sewing is a big thing too, some staff want your name sewed onto all of your kit, depends on the course and the staff. 
On BMQ your learning to be a team, help everyone out, and make sure your all the same.
Uniformity is the key.

-KaT


----------



## Meridian (2 Jan 2005)

*notes that the CFLRS standard is little iron-on/sew down (BOTH!) tags with your first 4 letters of your last + last 3*

At least it was 2 years ago.


----------

